# Finding a place for RV service



## amcdeac (Aug 30, 2009)

Just thought I would throw my experience out there because it has made a real impression on me. I broke the cables on my pop up. Rookie mistake.:smack-head: Won't happen again. 

I called the local Coleman dealer and got a ballpark quote for somewhere around $550.00, as I recall. Plus, they couldn't get me in for 3 weeks. Called a friend for suggestions and he gave me the name of a mom and pop (and son) RV repair place. Labor was only $144.00 and parts might have been $40 or less. Service was everything you could ask for. Plus, they spent some time with me and answered some questions. Got me squared away with some accessories I needed, as well. Seems there are some really good options out there and some really bad options out there. 

Have you been happy or unhappy with your service options? Do you go to the dealer or an independent repair shop?


----------



## jeffmue (Apr 22, 2010)

That's awesome news! It's so rare to get such great service! Will you post your information here RV Service Review It's a service of The Worlds Largest Camping Resource - myRVparks.com that allows us all to write our reviews of great and awful places so that we can share it with the community. It's sorted by state and anyone in your area can and will benefit from your experience as well as the mom & pop & son place. Thanks


----------



## amcdeac (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks for the link; I was not aware of that site. I posted a review there, as well.


----------

